# اجمل و اروع واضخم و انفع عمل عثرت عليه على الشبكة



## التوزري (24 مارس 2009)

*اليكم العمل و رجاء ثم رجاء اكثروا من دعاء الخير لصاحب العمل
http://latansaallah.jeeran.com/archi.../3/824379.html*​


----------



## جند الله (29 مارس 2009)

بالفعل هو أروع وأضخم عمل بالشبكة ما أجمل أن تتحول الحياة كلها إلى ذكر الله عز وجل.

عاشت الأيادى


----------



## أمير البحر (31 مارس 2009)

مشكور حبيب القلب أدام الله حبه في قلبك


----------



## خلف الريامي (20 مايو 2009)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmad10 (22 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
ويعطيك الف عافيه بالفعل عمل رائع


----------



## sameh mohmed (23 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير وانفع بك الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## ibrahem nagdy (15 أغسطس 2009)

اللة يكرمك ويزيدك من فضله


----------



## m.s.f (16 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم شكراً على ماتم عمله مع تمنياتى الصحة والسلامة ومزيداًمن التقدم


----------



## م.وسيم (16 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mnci (17 أغسطس 2009)

بالتوفيق اخى الكريم................................


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا م \ التوزرىعلى هذا المجهود ومع مزيد من التقدم ان شاء الله *


----------



## فوزي القره غولي (19 سبتمبر 2009)

لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له . جزاك الله كل خير وجعلك من اهل الجنة انشاء الله على هذا الموضوع الذي تقشعر له الابدان من فرط الفرح بوجود شباب همه دينه ورضى الله وفائدة عبادالرحمن . مشكور في ميزان حسناتك انشاء الله


----------



## a7medbakr (2 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير بجد الموضوع يستحق الشكر


----------



## enshaalan (2 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي العزيز


----------



## ياسر عدلى مجاهد (17 نوفمبر 2009)

اكتر من رائع


----------



## wadeeh (22 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## HAADY (28 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي التوزري مع ان العمل لا يتعلق بالهندسة البحرية وكان من الاجدى التنويه لذلك 

وللعلم فالعمل عبارة عن برنامج لتحويل ويندوز اكس بي الى ويندوز انا مسلم او انا مسلمة 

ولا اظنه ابدا انه اعظم عمل موجود على الشبكة فان في الشبكة اعمال اكثر اهمية بكثير من ذلك 

ارجو ان لا نستمر في استخدام العواطف الدينية في اي شيئ نعمله 

بارك الله بك وجزاك عن امة الاسلام خير الجزاء مادام عملك لوجهه تعالى


----------



## اسامة القاسى (28 نوفمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## qasem kafawin (28 نوفمبر 2009)

الحمد لله جزاك الله كل خير انت وصاحب الفكره مشكورين


----------

